# Idea For Personalized Turkey Gun



## Buckman18 (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m sure there are more awesome ideas out there, but here is one I thought of, and I’m certain it’s not original....

I’ve been wanting something different... something original, and something that no one else in my close nit group of hardcore hillbillies has.... 

Academy has a Stevens M301 single shot. 3” chamber, black synthetic stock, weighs a perfect 5.5 pounds, and has removable chokes. It’s a break action, similar to an old NEF or H&R, and it’s only $150.... Has win style choke threads..,

Thought it’d be cool to get one, get a kit and dip it in old school woodland or original mossy oak camo, put a Kicks gobblin thunder choke, drill holes for a sling, and put some good sights on it and ‘build’ it just for me to take in the mountains... 

All this rain has my creeks too high to fish this evening, and I’m just sitting here thinking... Anyone else have a personalized turkey gun?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2018)

Yep, Remington SPR100, customized by the Gun Docc, Curtis Wilbanks. With various chokes, it`s my all purpose shotgun. I prefer single shots. I made the elkskin sheath with antler buttons for it.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 28, 2018)

That’s awesome. In fact, it was the pics you posted with a turkey a couple months back that got my wheels spinning. I was going to get an old Winchester model 37 and have it threaded until I saw the Stevens while surfing the web. I like it because it’s light and comes threaded.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2018)

I`d get it. And one more thing you`ll want to do is add a Limbsaver recoil pad to it. I have one on mine and also have added old leather lace on recoil pad on top of that. These lightweight 12`s will cross your eyes. They are sure nice on a long walk though. 

I`d like to see your shooter when you get done with it.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice looking setup, Nic.


----------



## GLS (Jul 4, 2018)

Nic, that's some handy work on your gun, sheath, sling and possibles bag.  Gil

Yildiz .410
Sumtoy choke, a diy paracord sling, and Mark Larson painted the gobbler on the stock.

http://www.jpgbox.com/page/54525_600x400/]
	

[/URL]




20 ga. Baikal single-shot with a diy rattle can paint job with stenciled turkeys and paracord sling.  I gave the gun to a buddy and built another.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 25, 2018)

Well, I got my gun. Santa also brought me a Kicks GT .660 to go with it. Got a fun project ahead. Cheap entertainment, let the good times begin.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 26, 2018)

good luck with ur project


----------



## Mark K (Dec 26, 2018)

Ended up converting a Remington Youth 20ga into my dedicated turkey gun. Added a FFIII and a Sumtoy choke. Shooting 3” #9 TSS and it’s a beast. Best part is it’s lightweight and compact. Go anywhere and patterns extremely well out to 50 for those misjudged distances.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 26, 2018)

I bought an old Stevens 220A single shot 20 ga, 2-3/4" chamber this summer and killed the first bird with it on Saturday....







I left it with the fixed full choke barrel, since it shoots just fine with my TSS loads.  I drilled it for a sling, and since the forearm pops off by design, I wrapped some gun camo tape around it to keep it tight while lugging it around in the woods.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 27, 2018)

hawglips said:


> I bought an old Stevens 220A single shot 20 ga, 2-3/4" chamber this summer and killed the first bird with it on Saturday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




congrats on the bird...220 is a Savage....and 94 is stevens eventhough same company


----------



## GLS (Dec 27, 2018)

Hal, great little gun.  Did you mean Savage 220A?  Mine is 5 lbs.  What load and how much Kentucky Windage/elevation did you use? Gil


----------



## hawglips (Dec 27, 2018)

Gaswamp said:


> congrats on the bird...220 is a Savage....and 94 is stevens eventhough same company



Thanks.  Can't keep it straight....


----------



## hawglips (Dec 27, 2018)

GLS said:


> Hal, great little gun.  Did you mean Savage 220A?  Mine is 5 lbs.  What load and how much Kentucky Windage/elevation did you use? Gil



Yeah, Gaswamp got me straight!

It shoots very straight when I aim straight, though I have a tendency to be a hair low and right with it. 

It was a new load - 2-3/4", 1-5/8 oz of 9s, 1058 fps - "Big 20 XLG".  Here's the way the pattern looks at 40 yds.









I also did a 1-3/4 oz load (Big Stubby XXLG, 1105 fps), as well as a 1-7/8 oz (Big Stubby XXXLG, 1145 fps).  The XXXLG kicks a lot more, but it shoots better out of that gun:






I put a Limbsaver slip-on recoil on it, and it dampens the recoil significantly, so I'll probably shoot that one out of it in the future.


----------



## fredw (Dec 27, 2018)

I went with an 870 20 gauge youth model that was collecting dust.  I had a spacer added to extend LOP by an inch, drilled and tapped for a weaver base, FF III added, Sumtoy 562, dipped in a mossy oak pattern.  Great patterns with Federal HW 7 and with commercial TSS loads.  Light, easy to carry and deadly.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 31, 2018)

870 youth 20ga
Shur shot stock
Drilled an tapped 
Forcing Cone lengthened  
Action smoothed
Bore polished
Trigger Job
Cerakote
Added the scope
Sumtoy .562

My 20ga project took me a few seasons to set up up how I like but it cooks tss #9 an hunts like a dream.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 31, 2018)

Here's my go to turkey weapon (when I get to hunt). This gun was the last Christmas present I ever received from my mom before she passed away when I was 13. It's likely one of the least valuable guns I own, but it has the most value to me. 

NEF Pardner 20 gauge, Gundocc Special
Burris FFII
I've had it dipped in MO Original Bottomland since this pic.

It shoots a mean pattern with Federal HW #7s. I'm hoping to watch my 5 year old son bust one with it in the next couple of years.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 17, 2019)

My father is a machinist. He drilled and tapped the barrel for a scope, and he made the base for me (custom made by Buckman Deddy Customs  ) I’ve gotta get a higher set of rings, then I’ll mount a Simmons 4x32 shotgun scope. Also installed the hammer extension and sling.







And the Kicks GT .660 installed




Next will be paint job and scope mount. More and better pics coming soon!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 19, 2019)

Got the scope mounted today, and now it’s ready to paint.




It was very windy and a terrible day to pattern. I’ll have to shoot again. Nevertheless, I tried Longbeard #6’s and got 230 in 10 at 40. I got 179 #5’s. Which one would you shoot?


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 19, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Got the scope mounted today, and now it’s ready to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would shoot the 6's.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 20, 2019)

Buckman did you have the forcing cone done.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 20, 2019)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Buckman did you have the forcing cone done.



I have not. Probably not a bad idea though.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 20, 2019)

Can’t see your pictures. My screen says photos not found.


----------



## SCPO (Jan 21, 2019)

Remington 1187 compact 20ga. Youth model.  Black sys stock. Jeb choke. Sumtoy Red Dot mount. Burris FFIII. Federal #7 TSS


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2019)

I have the same gun Nicodemus, but in 20 gauge.  Just got it back from Gun Doc.  I’m using the extra full choke, I think it’s gonna be a killer.


----------

